# Women's Bassmaster Preview @ Lewisville



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Hello from Texas my OGF family!  Just want to let you know that we made it here safely. Wow.. talk about a LONG drive!!!! If we drove straight through, it would have been 19.5 hours. We broke it up in to two days though. We stopped at Bass Pro Shops in near Nashville, Tennesee. Awesome store!!!!! 
I love those cute southern accents  
So here I am, just a couple days till the "Big" day. I am surrounded by some of the most competent women that I have ever had the honor to meet. Not only are they competent ladies, they are all just so sweet. This town must think something odd is going on because everywhere you look, you see these _women_ hauling, launching, loading their boats. I'll admit, it is odd looking to see a woman running a boat! I've never seen it before until I came here. It's really quite awesome. 
On to the lake stuff... Lewsiville Lake is a lake like I've never seen before. For instance....NO WEEDS!!!! Nodda ONE weed, lilly pad... nothing green! But here is the craziest thing that I've ever seen.. 30' trees standing in 25-35' deep water. I'm talking a submerged forest out in the middle of the lake. Unless you know this lake like the back of your hand, you can run right over top of one of these trees and not even know what hit you!!!! Talk about crazy!!! Some actually stick out of the water, while other lie just below the surface. It's THOSE that are dangerous...
Today was my 3rd day out on the water. 1st day was okay, nothing to really brag about, second day was... well, lets just move on to today...lol Today was the best day so far. I think I'm on to a good pattern. Hopefully it will hold for the next few days. This lake is a tough lake. Definitely not alot of fish, but there are some bigger ones to be had. I did however catch my first spotted bass on my first day.  
But here is the craziest news that I have to share with you. I was contacted my Robert Montgomery (the senior writer for Bassmasters Magazine). He asked if he could join me out on my boat for a couple of hours tomorrow morning. We will be talking about the Women's Bassmaster Tour and taking some pictures... Can you believe it???? I'm telling you, this whole thing is crazy! I'm just Marcia... Marcia who just loves to fish. I am _more_ than honored that he chose to contact me to do an interview. 
Well, that's all for now. Tomorrow is the official second "Prefish" day. One more after that and then on to the real deal...I was told that they were going to have some highlights from the tourney on Bass Center on Saturday. The problem is that I wasnt told which Saturday it was...hmmm
Time for me to get ready for bed. Have to wake up at 5am.. and trust me, I'm not a morning person!!! I suppose it's time that I learn! 
Thanks again to everyone for your words of support and encouragement as I pursue this chapter in my life. Hopefully I'll do well in this tournament, but I guess you just never know how things will work out. Either way, I'm having a great time being out on a BIG strange lake and trying to pick it apart piece by piece. It's a BIG challenge that's for sure. 
Goodnight for now.... 
Marcia


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

heeyy.. good to hear ya made it there OK!!.. must be them hills that cut us off the other night..  
good luck and catch those biggies for us..  oh and don't forget the pics too..


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Good luck Marcia. I can't wait to see how this event turns out!


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

good luck marcia.. and if you run into a woman named sharon mcgewen from pgh , pa she is a great person and as excited about the first event as you are...


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Keep us up to date. Good luck to you also.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the update Marcia! Hope you can stay on the fish and represent us well. 

Good luck in the tournament and we'll be looking for you. Oh yeah, PM me when you get back. I need to talk with you about something.  

CATCH A BUNCH!!!


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Kick some tail there Marcia!


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Not sure if this is to late for you but, you should be able to get some great info on lake Lewisville in Texas from http://www.texasfishingforum.com/cgibin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi

Its a great place for info on any and all Texas lakes. Also a tid bit of info about lake Lewisville. Kevin Van dam broke the lake record a few moths ago on an E 50 tournament. He was finess fishing a worm on a jig head with 8lb line. Fish weighed a little over 11 Lbs. A few weeks after that someone broke that record with a 12 Plus Lbs fish. And wouldnt you know it a moth after that someone else beat it again with a fish just shy of 13 LBS. Good number of fish there and some nice fat ones as well. Check out that Texas Fishing Forum. I know there has been a lot of discussion about this tournament on there and I also know you can never have too much info when it comes to tournament fishing. Good luck!

Bass_Hawg


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

Marcia, I'm glad to hear you made it safely, and sounds like you need to keep both hands on the wheel in the water as well!lol. I've heard the same things about the lake from "MMM". Seems like there is alot of ways to catch fish in that lake. Since everything is late this year, those fish are still on a summer pattern. You've got a small cold front coming in thursday night, but nothing major. Hopefully you can find some fish early in the morning, catch a limit, and go in search of the bigger one's the rest of the day. Keep us posted. I'll be checking the other websites for updated info.God Bless,BornTofish


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Go Get Em, Marcia!!!
You Can Do It!!!!
:d :b :d


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Good luck Marcia and tight lines with big bites!! Show 'em us "Northerner's" can fish!! We'll be watching for you and thanks for the update...BD


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Not sure but I think there is a small quote form Reel lady here on the espn bassmasters web site about the womens tour. Is that Marcia Rubin, Chagrin Falls, Ohio Reel lady?


http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/...page=tourn_05_WBT_TX_Lewisville_Lake_practice

Good luck today


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Good find Bass Hawg. I can't believe how many women are fishing this tourny. Marcia's already on the water. Can't wait to hear some results


----------

